# Upped My Game



## bobberboy (Jun 3, 2016)

I went to Fleet Farm today. As any right-thinking midwesterner knows, you never go to Fleet Farm without a visit to the sporting goods department. As expected, I picked up this and that but the thing worth showing was an item from a company I've never heard of before. It's called the _Combat Frog_ from _Lunkerhunt_! It's big-assed at 3/4oz and it's legs pump back-and-forth when you retrieve it, just like the real thing. When you pick it up the legs look just like Kermit's. At 3/4 oz it's gonna cast a mile and make a splash to wake the biggest and baddest. At least I hope so...well, so far it worked on me anyway. :mrgreen:





You can't go to the store and not buy a product called Combat Frog.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 3, 2016)

lol can't pass up a prize like that......


----------



## Johnny (Jun 3, 2016)

*BB* - there is just something about the frog and mouse baits . . . . 
they draw me in like a magnet.
If I had a 50 drawer box and a couple hundred bucks, I would
have EVERY frog and mouse lure ever made !!!
and I would probably name each one of them LOL

many killer bass in the 10 pound range in Florida are crushed by top water plugs.





.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 3, 2016)

That is a cool looking frog! I like fishing with baits that look like something the fish are used to eating.


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Im just getting into frog/lilly pad fishing. Looks like a great frog there!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm the same way when it comes to topwater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN- (Jun 21, 2016)

I love killin' it on frogs! That looks like a good one. What is the joint made of that allows the legs to pump?


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 21, 2016)

I have several LH frogs but mainly in 1/2oz. Very realistic looking in the water. Unfortunately, after every 2 casts the lure needs to be "pee'd" cause the cavity fills with water and doesn't adequately drain itself. Other than that, it's a great action lure! 

CN - No joints. Just a hollow body with solid legs of the same material.


----------



## Wyatt (Jun 21, 2016)




----------

